

Dropbox: should you opt-out from arbitration? - automaticlawyer
http://blog.peppercorn.it/dropbox-arbitration-clause-opt/

======
venomsnake
I would opt out - if the potential case raises important consumer protection
or privacy issue - chances to find help with the legal representation are
substantial.

In the other cases - what can drop box hurt you that you would be worth for
more than a monthly subscription.

